# log cabin found



## lhilliard (Jul 14, 2010)

I just saw this story in the news and thought I'd pass it along. Pretty cool! Since it's related to an 1830's log cabin, I thought this was a good place to post it.

http://www.13wmaz.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=82562&catid=52

Do any of you guys live near here?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 14, 2010)

CAVE SPRING, Ga. (AP) -- A restoration crew has revealed the presence of an old log cabin inside Cave Spring's historic Green Hotel. 

The hotel was built in the 19th century and was long rumored to enclose an even older log cabin. The cabin, which turns out to be a two-story building, was discovered on Tuesday. 

Kerry Hix, a cabin restoration expert, says the older structure is believed to have been built by Cherokee Indians around 1830. He says two-story cabins are rare, and this one is in good condition. 

Peggy Allgood, president of the Cave Spring Historical Society, says the society hopes to preserve the old cabin using either grant funding or donations. 

The historical society has been trying to save the hotel itself, which most recently was used as a nursery. 

(Copyright 2010 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)




That pretty cool !


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 14, 2010)

That's awesome to read about!!!! I'd love to see it all.


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Id like to see some pics of it


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 16, 2010)

thats a cool place to visit on a hot day with an ice cold swimming pool / pond, the cave itself and a trout pond outside the cave. The Cherokee's basically got jobbed out of this 2 story cabin!


----------



## McBeeVee (Aug 14, 2010)

My family and I were traveling through the area two weeks ago when I remembered an article I'd read mentioning this find.
We stopped and it really is something to see. They have only stripped the outer panels off of part of the front and some of the one side. 
It looks as though it has served many uses and I would love to see it preserved in as close to it's original form as possible.

For those who might be traveling through Cave Spring it is right in the center of town, across the street from the United Community Bank. 

The cave, spring and pool were also interesting.
There is a place right outside the cave entrance (you can walk back into the cave for a few dollars per person) where the springwater not piped out for the town's usage exits. They apparently allow anyone who wants to to get water from there. While we were there we saw many people filling up empty gallon jugs and other containers.

The pool itself looked nice, but we didn't get very close to it as it was overcrowded and kind of chaotic.


----------

